# Small, one man underground boring tool



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

A friend of mine was describing to me a boring tool he once saw that can be operated by one person and doesn't require a trench. He said the guy cur out a square piece of sod about 12x12, maybe slightly larger, dug the depth he needed and then dropped on a small box like machine and started boring to run some pipe. On the other end where he wanted end up at, he dug the same type of hole. He said the guy told him to could go 50' or more in length. Once out the other end, the guy attached his pipe/plastic line, and pulled it back thru the hole. He said it took the guy less then 30 mins to do it all and didn't tear up the yard all all except for the two small holes.

Does anyone know of anything like this that is a one man operation type of equipment? I've done some searching on the net but can't seem to find anything exactly like he saw.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

I think you want a directional boring machine.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've seen these in action. First time I saw it I thought it was a joke.

Actually worked really well.:thumbsup:

http://www.borit.com/


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Someone was gonna post it, might as well be me....


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I looked at both the Borit/Borzit and this handy little tool called the Bullet Mole:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one very similar to this works great.

http://www.customaugers.com/horizontal_earth_auger.html


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Bortiz.


----------



## banderson2002 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Prairie Dog Boring Equipment*

http://www.undergroundequip.com/


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I have one very similar to this works great.
> 
> http://www.customaugers.com/horizontal_earth_auger.html


I wonder how that auger works in heavy clay soil? I have job at my house where that would work good.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I sent them a e-mail about the heavy soil i have. I will report back on what they say. It looks like that you could use it to set deck posts too.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gary H said:


> I wonder how that auger works in heavy clay soil? I have job at my house where that would work good.





Gary H said:


> I sent them a e-mail about the heavy soil i have. I will report back on what they say. It looks like that you could use it to set deck posts too.


We don't have too much clay here so I can't really say. It works great in top soil. You have to dig about 6' deep before you get out of black dirt here.

As far as decks the smallest footing size they let us do is 12" so this tool wouldn't work for that.

Cole


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

6' of top soil? Wow. we have around 10''. North of me its sand. We had a large excavting company that was markting top soil as pure top soil. Only they were blending dried clay into it and got busted.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had the cable company do this to run cable under a driveway. I remember the machine being larger and brought on a small trailer. Directional boring is becoming more and more and everyday thing. I have seen some very large machines in use by utility contractors.


----------

